# No /dev/input/js*

## UncleOwen

Hi,

I have a sidewinder joystick (gameport) and a PSX DDR Pad (parallel port) connected to my PC, but I don't have any /dev/input/js* devices.

I have

```
CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=y
```

in my .config, and "gamecon=0,7" in my grub.conf.

I have udev-054, hotplug hotplug-20040923 and coldplug-20040920 installed.

Kernel: development-sources-2.6.10

Creating the device node manually doesn't help:

```
uo input # mknod js0 c 13 0

uo input # cat js0  

cat: js0: No such device
```

(those are the right major/minor numbers, aren't they?)

Any ideas? Both devices work in Windows...

----------

## StringCheesian

Similar problem here with a N64 controller to USB adapter that used to work with Linux (before I switched to udev, I think) and still works with Windows.

Same versions of udev, coldplug, and hotplug as you

My kernel is nitro-sources-2.6.11-r0

----------

## josh

I just got my SNES controller to work. Try building gamecon as a module and then

```
modprobe gamecon map=0,7
```

and see if that works.

```
cat /dev/input/js0
```

----------

## UncleOwen

Thanks, I will try that.

----------

## Crocodil

Hi  :Smile: 

I'm having a similiar problem (/dev/js* missing) with gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6

I'm trying to use a PSX pad attatched through parallel port. I have gamecon module, but loading it (either with "modprobe gamecon map=0,7" or in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) doesn't give me the /dev/js0 file.

It does work in Windows and it did work in Linux some time ago so the PSX-LPT converter is ok.

Can anyone help me?

@ UncleOwen: Did you have any luck in solving the problem?

Regards,

Crocodil

----------

## TriPhoenix

I had the same problem and in my case it was a really dumb problem  :Smile: 

I hadn't enabled Device drivers-->Input Device Support --> Joystick Interface so there were no joystick devices, perhaps try to check that first  :Smile: 

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> @ UncleOwen: Did you have any luck in solving the problem?

 

Nope. I tried building gamecon as a module, but:

```
# modprobe gamecon

FATAL: Error inserting gamecon (/lib/modules/2.6.11.6-20050413/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko): No such device
```

----------

## Crocodil

Hi  :Smile: 

And I do have found the solutions  :Wink: 

To get /dev/js* you have to enable an additional option in kernel. In "make menuconfig" it's:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers -> Input device support -> <*> Joystick interface 

 

At least that did it for me  :Smile:  Let me know how you did...

If you still have problems you can PM me with your kernel config - maybe I can help  :Wink: 

Regards,

Crocodil

----------

## j79zlr

try my solution here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289978-highlight-.html

----------

## UncleOwen

Finally found time to look into this again. I compiled gamecon.c as a module, rebooted, stopped cups, and...

```
# modprobe gamecon map=0,8

FATAL: Error inserting gamecon (/lib/modules/2.6.12-rc3-20050424/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko): No such device

$ dmesg | tail -n 2

[  564.788265] parport0: cannot grant exclusive access for device gamecon

[  564.788278] gamecon.c: parport busy already - lp.o loaded?
```

----------

## UncleOwen

 *Crocodil wrote:*   

> To get /dev/js* you have to enable an additional option in kernel. In "make menuconfig" it's:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers -> Input device support -> <*> Joystick interface  
> 
> At least that did it for me  Let me know how you did...

 

That one is activated.

----------

## UncleOwen

Got it! I changed PARPORT and PARPORT_PC from Y to M (Device Drivers -> Parallel port support -> Parallel port support) and kicked cupsd out of the default runlevel. Since I have only one parport, cups was still looking for the printer that used to be there (and still is, when I don't use my DDR-mat)

----------

